# CATFISH EGGS???



## Blastn & Castn

Anyone out there ever fry the eggs from catfish ya catch. I can remember cleaning yellow cats w/grandpa in the mornings & grandma would come out to get the egg sacks that we did not break & fry them with bacon & eggs for breakfast. What I do not know being to yound is did she just coat them w/cornmeal & fry them I assume. If any one knows please advise. Can they be frozen to store & cook at later date. My boys are catching channel cats now & all into cleaning & cooking them sure would like to do the fish eggs again. Thanks


----------



## great white fisherman

Saw a nut cook some crappie eggs and eat one time showing off.


----------



## saltylady

*sorry never heard of that i'll just take my fillets thank you*


----------



## txred

Me no likey caviar


----------



## Gfish

Blastn & Castn said:


> Anyone out there ever fry the eggs from catfish ya catch. I can remember cleaning yellow cats w/grandpa in the mornings & grandma would come out to get the egg sacks that we did not break & fry them with bacon & eggs for breakfast. What I do not know being to yound is did she just coat them w/cornmeal & fry them I assume. If any one knows please advise. Can they be frozen to store & cook at later date. My boys are catching channel cats now & all into cleaning & cooking them sure would like to do the fish eggs again. Thanks


Catfish eggs? You mean ******* caviar.


----------



## redduck

I have seen some folks do that on Sam Rayburn 30 years ago. However, I recall reading an article somewhere that had some ill affects from eating some kind of fish eggs. It sounds like it would be ok though.


----------



## Blastn & Castn

Well Red duck it was that long ago that my grandmother did it for me. She's no longer around so hope someone on 2cool can help.


----------



## jamesgreeson

Just go out to the chicken ranch and pick some up !Oh thats right its closed!


----------



## shadslinger

Gar eggs are the ones that can make you very sick, LGM bass and crappie eggs are the best! Catfish eggs should be fine.
Dust with cornmeal and fry them just enough to be firm.


----------



## capn

I've heard that blue and channel cat eggs don't taste good. I've eaten speckled trout eggs and they were tasty, kind of buttery, but with a texture that was different for sure. Would think that any sweet fleshed fish like trout, yellow cats, and crappie would be good.


----------



## olsteve

capn is right. they don't taste very good. In fact, they really don't have any flavor at all, they are mostly water. I tried cooking some many years ago and most of the egg sacs busted resulting in ruining the oil. The few that didn't bust had no flavor.
Shadslinger is right about the Gar eggs. Don't eat them!


----------



## kim e cooper

Catch more cats and you want have to eat the eggs, Mike!!!lol


----------



## RodBender54

I can remember my dad doing it when I was a kid. The only fish he ever brought home was catfish , crappie or bass. I have often wanted to try it myself. You know what they say, "It's all good fried".


----------



## Blastn & Castn

HEADSHAKER said:


> Just go out to the chicken ranch and pick some up !Oh thats right its closed!


 Wish I could pay that ranch a visit. Sure put me in a better mood, not to mention alot of other gentleman. Good ole "Chicken Ranch" you could get a good bit taken care of out there. I had heard mention that alot of them nice people paid there way through UT working @ that ranch on the weekends. Oh well fish eggs!


----------



## dignlevel

We used to eat crappie eggs, fried with cornmeal. Tasted kinda like fish as I remember. I have not had the urge to fry any since I was a kid though, but heck fire, I didn't like greens back then either.


----------



## Fishon21

*Cajun caviar*

This is a big business in la , they put out gill nets and catch grinnel , harvest the eggs and sell them as black caviar .:dance:


----------



## Ditto

No thanks, I'll pass on the fried fish eggs. Just doesn't sound to appetizing.


----------

